# wife wants an end to ten years of marriage



## monkeyface75 (Apr 28, 2012)

I never drank cheated or hit, I also didn't exercise or deal with emotional problems that caused me to yell and make so many days unpleasant. My wife is a slim beauty who is truly in her bones happy in a way that makes everyone who knows her, adore her. She feels like she wasted the last ten years on a fat lazy mean emotional child. I suppose she's right. Goes without saying that I don't want to loose my family, we have a girl, or my house, or my dogs or social status or anything that ive gained by being a husband and father. I am devoted to my family and this all feels horribly unfair. super needless to say my assurances that i'll change have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry man, I know what it's like to regret letting yourself go (to any degree). Your best option here is to man up now. Read Married Man Sex Life by Athol K. Read No More Mr. Nice Guy. Go to the gym...a lot. Eat right. Cut out whatever other bad habits you may have, as much as possible

Now is the time to hit the self-improvement button and mean it.

Don't tell her all about what you will be doing to change, she's already heard that and it'll only drive her away more. Show her. Actions, not words.

She may come around to the new you, she may not. Important thing is for you to step up your game for real, and at the very least you'll respect yourself for it, as well as be in a better position to start with someone new in the future, should your marriage be ending.

Good luck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Sign up for a gym today. Let her know you'll be eating healthy and exercising regularly. Start acting/improving before its too late.


----------

